# Anybody ready for gigging season to start in MO?



## Seth (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my trolling motor pulled off and replaced it with my rail and lights. Can't wait for that first batch of freshly fried suckers to come out of the grease this weekend! :mrgreen: 

Here's some pics of my boat all ready to go.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never been gigging...but I'd like to give it a try.

Your rig is looking nice.


----------



## Seth (Sep 12, 2011)

It's a blast. The guys down in southern MO have it made because there streams are always crystal clear. The Gasconade has a ton of fish, but it is really dependent on the rain amounts whether it's clear enough to gig or not. It's low and pretty clear right now so gigging should be great this weekend.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 13, 2011)

One of my favorite boats on this site! So amazing!! 

Also do you have pictures of you gigging? Sounds awesome


----------



## Seth (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a few laying around somewhere, but I can't seem to find them any longer. I"ll take a few pictures and maybe try to get a video this season and post it up for you. The way the weather is looking, that may be a while though. It never fails, we are dry as a bone during the months I want rain for my food plots, but then when I want it to stop so I can go gigging, it pours! :evil:


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't live in MO, but I'm ready for gigging! We don't have a 'season' on gigging here in the saltwater of SC, except that it is unlawful to gig spotted seatrout or red drum from Nov. 30 to Mar. 1. Flounder can be gigged all year long.

But, during the summer, our water clarity here is sorry, with all the boat traffic, and the water being cloudy from warm water algae, etc. So, my favorite time to gig is October and November. After that, the water gets too cold for a lot of flounder to be here, and the only thing moving around are the trout or red drum, which are illegal to gig at that time.

Anyhow, here's a couple of photos: 7 pound gator trout 


5.7 pound doormat flounder, taken with crossbow:


----------



## andrewt (Sep 16, 2011)

Seth, you got a good looking gigging boat. I've only saw 2 boats with painted to match rails and your's looks great. didn't get to go opening night but looking forward to the next month or so. How'd you do on the opening hurah?


----------



## Seth (Sep 18, 2011)

We went ahead and tried it Friday night. Glad we did because the water visibility was plenty good. Our total for the night was 53 suckers, 9 gar, 2 drum, 1 buffalo and 1 grass carp. Here's a few pics of the fish and us cleaning them.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a good haul. Are any of those good to eat? I've not tried any of those.


----------



## Seth (Sep 19, 2011)

fender66 said:


> That's a good haul. Are any of those good to eat? I've not tried any of those.



Fresh suckers scored up and deep fried in corn meal with a little garlic salt and pepper is one of my favorite fish to eat. We cleaned one of the gar also and tried it and that is some AWESOME tasting fish but man are they a pain to clean. I'm gonna have to get some tin snips or a cut off wheel or something to speed up cleaning them. It took all three of us to get the skin pulled off of the meat. Once we got the skin pulled off, you just take a knife and the strip of meat comes out just like a deer tenderloin.


----------



## marty92xrd (Sep 27, 2011)

I love me some giggin!! I got hooked on it from some Missouri friends that took me on the Gasconade. The next year I had a giggin boat rigged out for south Arkansas. :lol: We dont have near the amount of giggin waters Missouri does, but we make it work. Our season is the same as Missouri's but we havent got to go yet. I sold my giggin boat a few months ago and havent replaced it yet. I do have a friend that is in the process of getting one and hopefully I will be putting a rail on it next week. As soon as I can get my big boat sold, I will be ordering another hull that I can put my rail on.

Here is a few pics form a trip a few years ago that got me HOOKED on it!!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried to go giggin on the Black river the first Friday of the opening week, couldn't find a place to get the boat in.

Marty92xrd you selling the red Ballistic? What's plans for the next setup?


----------



## marty92xrd (Sep 28, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Tried to go giggin on the Black river the first Friday of the opening week, couldn't find a place to get the boat in.
> 
> Marty92xrd you selling the red Ballistic? What's plans for the next setup?



Yes sir, it is for sale. I dont know what I am going to do this time. I know for one I am going to put a 1652 Legend with a 60/40 2 stroke tiller handle boat together for gigging and everyday fishing on the river. I miss my little boat too much not to have one. I already have the motor, just waiting to sell the big boat so I can order the hull.

I will probably end up going to either a 1756 or 1856 a 3.0ltr on the back for my next big boat. I had even thought about trying to build another 225 ProMax for one. I really miss that polised boat I had. I am just afraid nobody down here will go for the big motor when I get ready to sell it. If you know anyone looking for a nice rig, I gots one!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seth (Sep 28, 2011)

You wouldn't have any problem at all selling your big rig around here. My 1852/115 setup is a sissy boat compared to all of the 1856+/225+ setups.


----------



## marty92xrd (Sep 28, 2011)

Seth said:


> You wouldn't have any problem at all selling your big rig around here. My 1852/115 setup is a sissy boat compared to all of the 1856+/225+ setups.




The one I currently have is a 1752 with a 150/110 Optimax. I wont put a rail on that boat. :lol: :?: I will post some pics either later today or tomorrow of some pretty cool jet boats. They are an addiction to me.


----------

